# Kid having issues after disbudding



## Marieliza (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello all, I am a new member here and a new kid owner. I recently purchased a supposed two week old Lamancha kid. He was debudded over 24 hours ago (he was sedated) and is still acting sleepy, weak, and he doesn’t want to nurse anymore. Any ideas how we can perk him up and get him to suck on a bottle? Do you know what could be wrong with him? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He needs to go back to the vet. Unfortunately either the sedative or brain swelling is the problem.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh no! I hope they didn't burn him too much. I would start by checking his temp & if it's below 101 warm him up to that (minimum) before trying to feed again. Then try tickling in front of his tail while offering the nipple. You might want to look at the thread "baby won't eat" that's going right now for some great detailed advice. If you can't get him to drink at all you'll need to use an eyedropper or feeding syringe & squirt the milk between his back teeth & his cheek so he doesn't choke. Are you feeding the same thing he got where he came from?

I would absolutely call the seller too. Perhaps they disbudded other kids at the same time so you's have something to compare to. 

Does he have a companion? If not keep him in the house & near you so he doesn't get lonely. Good luck with him & let us know how things go.


----------



## Marieliza (Apr 11, 2018)

We took him back to the vet and he gave him antibiotics, but he didn’t seem to think there were any issues other than that he was in pain. Any advice to ease his pain, I’m really concerned about him not eating.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> He needs to go back to the vet. Unfortunately either the sedative or brain swelling is the problem.


You replied while I was still typing. Vet sounds like a great idea first thing in the morning.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

The vet should have given you something for pain. I think some human pain meds are OK for goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he felt he was in pain, why did he give antibiotics? What is his temp?


----------



## Marieliza (Apr 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> If he felt he was in pain, why did he give antibiotics? What is his temp?


My vet expected it was just pain from the disbudding procedure, and he gave him pain meds then. When we took the goat to the vet he checked him out and said he seemed fine. My main concern is his loss of appetite.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you feeding the same milk?


----------



## Marieliza (Apr 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you feeding the same milk?


Yes it is. Whole cow's milk, and he was eating it fine before the operation. We are probably going to switch him over to goat milk soon because someone said the cow milk might be upsetting his stomach.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The cow milk should be fine. What is his temp? It sounds like the disbudding is the problem, not the milk.


----------



## Marieliza (Apr 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> The cow milk should be fine. What is his temp? It sounds like the disbudding is the problem, not the milk.


We're hoping the milk is the problem since he has been grinding his teeth, which is a symptom of pain. Do you know the best way to introduce this milk into his system since he has been on a diet of primarily cows milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to change over slowly.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

I have one kid I've disbudded ever. He was my first bottle baby. He went about 4 days not wanting to eat a lot of milk but I started giving him two bottles of electrolytes a day and he would suck that down quick. He survived of course cuz he's still my happy booger but he had one horn grow back. I decided it wasn't worth putting him thru that a second time which is what the vet said would have to happen. I hope you have a better experience than i did as far as the growing back. Definitely keep him with whoever he is most attached to as much as possible. It helps with the coping and keeps the give ups away


----------



## Marieliza (Apr 11, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> I have one kid I've disbudded ever. He was my first bottle baby. He went about 4 days not wanting to eat a lot of milk but I started giving him two bottles of electrolytes a day and he would suck that down quick. He survived of course cuz he's still my happy booger but he had one horn grow back. I decided it wasn't worth putting him thru that a second time which is what the vet said would have to happen. I hope you have a better experience than i did as far as the growing back. Definitely keep him with whoever he is most attached to as much as possible. It helps with the coping and keeps the give ups away


Thanks for this! I have more hope he'll pull through now. We just started him on electrolytes and a probiotic. However he didn't really want to suck on the bottle so we had to force it.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Try different nipples. The one you're using might hurt for him to suck on it with the head pain. I keep about 12 different nipples for baby bottles on hand because different babies use different nipples better. My best luck so far have been Dr brown nipples I get at walmart. They fit on mam bottles. The bottles they go on are hard to find


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Im on board with the electrolytes, also be careful giving it OTC human aspirin etc. TSC has packets that you can mix up for them, it looks like Gatorade.


----------



## Marieliza (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for your advice, he seems to be doing better and is starting to suck on the nipple more. We made a few adjustments and he seems to be gaining back a little energy. Would you guys mind if I messaged you directly with any other questions about this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would actually be better just to post on this thread.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Good to hear he is bouncing back.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Posting on the thread helps to get more suggestions


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

this is my happy that id had disbudded. Just so you understand the one horn lol


----------

